# MartialTalk News: Volume 4, Issue 3



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 6, 2006)

MartialTalk News: Volume 4, Issue 3

Greetings MartialTalk Members!

Summer is in full swing, and the outdoors is calling. Family vacations, back yard cook outs and of course, a thousand training camps to choose from. 

======
2006 Meet and Greet - Saturday, August 19th, 2006 in Buffalo NY
This year, MartialTalk is celebrating it's 5th year online, providing our community members with a friendly and entertaining place where you can relax and enjoy fellowship with your fellow martial artists. One of the main parts of our celebration will be our annual Meet and Greet, which is being held on Saturday, August 19th, 2006 in Buffalo NY. Joining MartialTalk this year will be our sister sites KenpoTalk.com and FMATalk.com, as well as our original parent site WNYMartialarts.com.

This years event features:
Jamie SeaBrook (Kenpo) - Jeff Velten (Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu)  - Sheldon Bedell (Sikaran) - John Lehmann (BJJ) - Primo Luciano (Grappling).

We will be having a stick fighting tournament as part of the event. Entry is open to all event attendees and instructors at no additional cost.

Floor fee Rates:
Paid before August 1, 2006
$40 per person
Group Rate: 3 or more are $30 each.

After August 1st, and at the door, mat fee is $50 per person.

More information is available at the camp site : http://www.martialtalk.com/camp/buffalo2006

Note: The Hampton Inn Buffalo South is reportedly full for that weekend. 
A nearby alternate hotel is  Holiday Inn Express Hotel & Suites
BUFFALO-GALLERIA AREA
ROSSLER AT DINGENS STREET
CHEEKTOWAGA, NY 14206
UNITED STATES
Hotel Reservations: 1 800 315 2621 
Hotel Front Desk: 1-716-8962900 
http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/ex/1/en/hd/bufct
Please reserve your room early or try one of the other alternate hotels on the list to ensure you have a place to crash.

=======
Sponsor: KarateDepot : http://www.karatedepot.com/
=======

New site Launched!
Now open for business, The No Holds Bar and Grill!
Welcome to the No Holds Bar and Grill, your Internet Sports Bar for the world of Mixed Martial Arts, No Holds Barred Fighting, and more!

We invite you to wander up to the bar, pull up a stool, order a cold and frothy beverage and relax.

The pretzels are fresh, the peanuts never ending, and every screen in the place is set to the latest PPV.

If you're tired of treading through a sea of juvenile angst, fed up with the never ending argument of TMA vs MMA, and looking for a friendly place to get serious, we aim to be that place.

Our goal?
A friendly, professionally spirited community where the ideas, concepts, techniques and real world practice of Mixed Martial Arts can be discussed without the "noise" one encounters on so many other forums.

We're new, we're fresh, hell the paint in the restrooms hasn't even finished drying yet. We're the new kid on the block, and we're facing some of the reigning champions with years more experience. We're still gonna get in the ring and compete.

So, grab another cold one, it's show time!
http://noholdsbarandgrill.com

=======
Sponsor: The Martialpedia, your online martial arts resource! - http://Martialpedia.com
=======

STATISTICS 
We have had the following activity 06-01-2006 - 06-31-2006
306 New Members 
1,035 New Threads 
16,875 New Posts 

Currently we have:
Members: 3,905 · Threads: 33,251 · Posts: 561,002

=======

To all of our members who continue to make MartialTalk a success, and one of the finest destinations for the martial artist on the internet, thank you! 

- Bob, Mike, Michael, Rich, Tess and all of us here at MartialTalk.com 


You are receiving this email because you are a member of MartialTalk.com. From time to time we will send out news and updates to keep you aware of what's going on with our community. This email also serves to verify that the email address on file is still valid. In the event that you wish you close your account, please respond to this email from the account it was sent to, and indicate your MT username.  To Disable these emails, please check your USER CP and toggle the option.


----------

